# finding externsship



## mskimmy09 (Jul 14, 2011)

hello fellow chapter members,
I would like to get some advice as to were I can do billing and coding besides in a doctor's office or hospital. I obtained a certificate of completion in billing and coding and its hard to find even an externship let alone a job in this field and I was wondering what other places I can go to to try to get my foot in the door.  


thanks guys
kim banks


----------



## lhallstrom (Jul 18, 2011)

A medical billing company/service would be a great place to look for an externship opportunity. You would be able to work in an environment with other coders to help mentor you.


----------



## Alicia Scott (Jul 18, 2011)

*Just ask*

I would also mention that you can check with some of our local physician offices and see if they out source the coding. If they do you could ask who they use and then contact them. Look for your local chapter of AAPC. Contact them and ask as well. If you don't have a local chapter you can put in your zip code and I think you can get the next closest chapter. One of the things that I have learned about AAPC members is that they are very eager to help each other. All you need to do is ask. 

Best of luck,


----------



## srouleau (Jul 20, 2011)

*externship*

I worked for MedAssurant remotely for almost 3 years.  I know they do hire externs but not sure if you have to be an on site employee or not.


----------



## StephanieTheCoder (Jul 21, 2011)

thank you, I've been wondering the same thing, so I will look around for Medical Coding service groups and possibly MedAssurant....


----------



## jannett53 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Sad*

I am in the same situation.  I have received my certificate in Billing and Coding as well and can't find externship.  I am currently working, but not in the field.  I has been hard to find a job because everyone wants some experience.  I am only off on Friday's and thought I could at least volunteer to get some experience but have not had any success.  I feel like I have spent this money for no reason.  If I have to start at the bottom that is fine, but I can't even get in without experience.


----------

